# Charlie claims one of the good guys



## arboromega (Aug 17, 2004)

hope your man gets better.


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 17, 2004)

Storm work sucks and hopefully will not hear a lot more of these stories come out of the cleanup effort down there. Hope your buddy makes a full recovery.


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 17, 2004)

An old timer I worked with years ago told me most folks in this biz get by with 90 % skill and 10% dumb luck. Lets hope that both hold on for the folks cleaning up down there. As for the homeowners all I can say is "put down that saw and get away from the tree"


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 17, 2004)

I approach everything with a highly anal/analytical/safety-oriented frame of mind. Ya gotta prepare for the worst, and hope for the best. Storm work ain't as easy as a lotta people think.


----------



## NeTree (Aug 17, 2004)

Now you know why I hate storm work. I don't blame rocky for taking off one iota.


----------



## Stumper (Aug 17, 2004)

No, but he's blaming himself. He shouldn't. It's easy to think "That accident might not have happened if I were there." -which IS true-BUT- something worse might have happened-God only knows.:angel:


----------



## Eagle1 (Aug 17, 2004)

Storm work is tough. Everything is under "pressure" time, cuts, wood. You really need to see the next step before the first step with that kind of work.

RJS. I hope your man will be ok


----------



## treeman82 (Aug 17, 2004)

When I was 11, I broke my arm to the point where I needed surgery on it (pins and wires.) If I remember correctly, I was down for about 3 months. I hope your guy is a quick healer. :angel:


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Aug 17, 2004)

Standing on a sliick roof unsecured? no saddle fastened to rope fastened to a sling fastened to something on the peak of the roof or on the other side? Miscalculations happened, precautions untaken; that wasn't just bad luck.

I'm an expert on this, had more accidents and many more nearmisses than I can count.  But still, storm work needs skilled people doing it. HIttin' the road just to stay comfy, I can't see that at all. Danger is our business, isn't it?


----------



## glens (Aug 18, 2004)

You guys are all talking like he skipped out because the storm was coming instead of sticking to a prior schedule like he did.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 18, 2004)

I just heard on CNN about a guy in Ohio that hung upside down in a tree for 10 hours, with a broken leg. I wonder what was up with that?


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 18, 2004)

Rockys just smart enough to know when its not worth it.why would a contract climber stay in that hell hole?


----------



## Al Smith (Aug 18, 2004)

*Upside down,in a tree*

This happened in Thompson Ohio,about 45 miles east of Cleveland.It seems that one Albert Rankel,in his 80's,was trimming some trees on his property[evidently in the tree],when he fell and caught his foot in the crotch of a limb.He hung there upside down for around 10 hrs,when a family,1/2 mile away heard his call for help.He is reported in stable condition in St.Elibeth health center,Youngstown Ohio,as of Tuesday.His exact age is not known.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Upside down,in a tree*



> _Originally posted by Al Smith _
> * His exact age is not known. *


I'd say it's about 30 years older than when he fell and got caught. There's a Darwin winner, right there.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm suprised suspension trauma didn't set in, especially at his age.

One tough old bird, for sure!


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Aug 23, 2004)

I have enough steel im my leg to set off an airport metal detector while being naked. I used to do a lot of rodeoin, and got stomped on a bull back in 99'. The saying goes in rodeo, its not IF you get hurt, its When and how bad. Bulls and buckin horses ya cant control, thats why I like this nice save occupation of climbin trees.

Hey Rocky, have you talked to David about me comin down there to help out? Im ready to go if ya'll need me. I was gonna drop you a PM but I was to busy trying to catch that big boy that stole my lure up at Eleven Mile Res.

Kenn


----------



## glens (Aug 23, 2004)

I had a buddy that used to like to do the "hey, look at me; I'm a rag doll riding a bull!" imitation in the Craig area about 20 years ago.&nbsp; It's a lot funner to watch when you don't know the person, let me tell you...

Glen


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2004)

Storm work presents a challenge that we don't have to often in regualr tree work. Getting a tree down that is standing is one thing, but geting down a partially uprooted tree leaning over the house is a whole different ball game. Doing that type of work gives me the greatest sense of accomplishment. 
Greg


----------

